# Türkler bakabilir mi?

## backdefender

ben uzun süredir linux kullanıyorum bir sürü distro denedim ve gentoo nun fikri çok hoşuma gitti kısa süre içinde yeni bir laptop alıcam fakat gentooyu daha önce kurmadım şu an elimde hp pavilion dv5000 bir laptop var nvidia ekran kartlı olanlarından gentoo live dvd kurulumu yapmaya çalıştım ama sanırım dvdde problem vardı cd ile denediğimde yine hata aldım uzun zaman önce kurmaya çalıştığım için hata çıktısı elimde yok bana gentooyu adam gibi kurmayı gösterebilecek biri var mı?

----------

## merta

Merhaba baya bir zaman gecmis ama en azindan baskalarina faydali olabilir 

ben kurulumu su video ya bakarak yaptim ama kurulum yapilirken handbook ile paralel gitmekte her zaman fayda var 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13HUQ0LHI7g

----------

